# Laco Aachen Review: just dont...



## GTR87

Hello,

I wanted to share my experience with the Laco Aachen 42mm.

My GF was wanted to give me a present for my BD so she tought a watch would be a nice one. And she was right. She told me to pick one...

After researching a bit I found this Laco Aachen 42mm that looked quite nice. It would be a nice addition to have an Aviator watch and i tought Laco, with all its history behind It may be a good choice. Well, I was wrong.

The Movement: Miyota 821A

I read some comments about it being loud and that you feel the case shaking when it free spins. Hahaha no way thats gonna happen... Well it does.
It is loud as hell. The problem is the free spin. The movement only winds the watch in one way,so when it starts free spinning you can hear it even if your wrist is not close to your ears.
And as for the case shaking... Oh I didnt believed in it either... well it does.










The Case : just looks...

At fisrt it looked quite nice. A brushed stainless steel gives it a semi matt finish that looks good. But thats it.
Why do that have to use a polished back panel? It really looks out of place. This watch is intendent to look as a tool. Thw brushed / polished combo does not look ok in this particular piece.

I use this watch to go to work on casual fridays and sometimes on the weekend.
Gotta say you can scratch it with a piece of cotton. My Laco has 4 weeks and 4 scratches. I dont know if it shows well on the picture but IRL it does. The biggest one is where the case meets the crystal.










Oh and dont get me started with the crown issues. Its not even centered on the case or well placed.










The Dial : Is that suposed to be black?

The dial looks good... from a distance.
The black is not a deep one as the photos in many webpages show. It has some tones of gray that make it look like its not a good quality one. And the numbers... well hideous. That greenish color makes em look really cheap.
Gotta say the lume is quite good. But only lasts for a minute or so.










The Strap : You get what you pay for.

A thick leather strap that feels like plastic. For me it was unconfortable. I guess thats more of a personal taste. Too big or too small, I have no way to adjust it exaclty to my wrist. Just like the case. It looks good but the quality isnt in par.

Conclusion : you can get something better for the same price.

Its true, sometimes you get what you pay for, and this was my way of learning.
I wasnt expecting it to be an exeptional watch but to be honest, neither what I got. My advise, save a bit more and get a higher quality Aviators. You dont have to go to high to find better movements and cases such as in some Hamiltons and Seikos.

Hope you found this review helpful and let me be clear, this are all personal opinions. Maybe someone is enjoying their Aachen around and im happy for him. Im just not...

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## thewire

I can't comment on the scratches and whatnot but did you research before you bought it about the movement. Their website clearly stated they are using Miyota movement. Are you expecting ETA at $300 price point?


----------



## GTR87

I know they are using Miyota. And of course I did the research. Just saying whats the point on naming it as your own caliber... 

Editing that part so nobody gets confused...

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan

Many companies, even well established Swiss brands take stock ETA or Selitta movements and rebrand them with minor tweaks. Shouldn't be a major ding against a company. Your other issues are valid though - even for an entry level watch, you'd expect better QC.


----------



## Franz-Anton

Glad to hear the spring bars, and crystal were ok........


----------



## citjet

I'm sure someone may be a bit offended at the following comment. After selling many many watches over the years I have found that THE most critical buyers are those buying or potentially buying a 200 to 300 dollar piece.


----------



## thewire

citjet said:


> I'm sure someone may be a bit offended at the following comment. After selling many many watches over the years I have found that THE most critical buyers are those buying or potentially buying a 200 to 300 dollar piece.


totally agreed. I love my Laco...of course I can't compared it with maybe with Stowa but for the price point, it's bang for the buck!


----------



## GTR87

citjet said:


> I'm sure someone may be a bit offended at the following comment. After selling many many watches over the years I have found that THE most critical buyers are those buying or potentially buying a 200 to 300 dollar piece.


If it was for me im not offended at all . In fact I appreciate your comment and perspective as a watch seller.

I think I was just expecting a bit more and it really got me by surprise. 
Its the first watch I get for 300 USD.
Seems to me that a better choice might be a Seiko or Citizen, and for some more maybe a Hamilton or a Victorinox.

To be fair I didnt knew Laco that well untill I researched about the brand before buying it.
Maybe my expectations were to high for a 300 USD watch and the brand name and its history raised them a bit more.

As I said this was my experience and im sure there are many Laco Aachen wearers that may be loving it and im more than happy for them...

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## GetLittUp

I have had my Laco Aachen for about a year. I don't think prospective buyers should be turned off by this review, as I've read plenty of reviews of people who are very happy with their Aachen. I'm one of those, its a great watch at a great price. My crown is perfectly centered and parallel with the case, the flat black dial goes well with the vintage flieger style this watch is created after, and the color of the markings on the dial is a product of the lume used on it. C3 Superluminova has that color. If you wanted white indices in the daytime but with a weaker lume, you'd use C1 superluminova. Again, I feel like the lume color goes well with the styling of the watch, and it is easily visible in the middle of the night.

The strap sucks, agreed, but I just don't really like big bulky flieger straps. I put mine on a different strap long ago. After one year, my watch only has one scratch on the bezel. The sapphire crystal is (obviously) scratch free. My watch rotor is not completely silent, but I would never describe it as "loud" or annoying by any stretch. The only time I might be able to hear it is in a perfectly silent room, and even then its barely audible. A noisy rotor is a known characteristic of the Miyota 8215, and also the 9015, but I would never describe it as detrimental to my enjoyment of the watch. In fact, I would say its quieter than many of my other watches, including my Seiko Sarb's. Its easily on the same level as a my ETA's. Now the Orient Curator, THAT is a loud rotor. Regarding the case shaking... absolutely not. I've never felt this watch (or any watch) vibrate or "shake" due to just the tiny little rotor winding around. 

I feel bad that the Op got a bad piece. I'm not there to hear the rotor noise to determine if its out of the ordinary, of course, but that crown does look improperly aligned with the case and is cause enough on its own to send the watch back for a replacement. If a replacement watch is still an option, I highly advise the Op to contact the seller and get this done. I'm sure your girlfriend doesn't want to have wasted her money on a gift you aren't happy with. You should never accept a watch that has clear issues. This was obviously either missed by QC, or damaged some way in transit or while in the possession of the seller.

Again, this isn't a shot against the Op, just a counter argument should anyone be reading this thread in the future trying to decide on whether or not to buy a Laco. Its a great watch at a great price, from a historically rich company in a classic design.


----------



## dzlvs8

I can feel and hear my movement in my Helson Shark Diver 42. Heck I can even SEE the shaking of the watch. It doesn't bother me one single bit. I notice it when I first put the watch on in the morning but then never again after that. I wouldn't let that ruin such a nice watch for yourself.


----------



## HerrNano

This thread has probably expired but here is a thought on the crown: Either the crown is crooked on the stem - you would know instantly when you rotate it, or the crown is on the stem correctly, and the stem is undoubtedly inserted in the movement correctly, which means the movement is not seated in the case correctly. If warranty is no longer an option, I'd be opening that thing and reseating the movement. That might fix the crown problem and the rattle or vibration or whatever it is. Or have a professional do it. I'd do it myself because I can't leave any warranty unvoided, but that's just me.


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

I think that model is fair for its price point. Like what they say, you get what you paid for. As for Laco, i dont have any complaints. I have a Laco Munster that has an ETA with COSC accuracy even after 5 years of owning it. I wear it at least 3 days a week, for 10 hours/day and until now i cant find any scratch on its sandblasted case. But then the price i paid is just a match to the quality im getting from it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MaDTempo

I'm not sure this is an entirely fair review. The OP mentions that he did "a bit of research" on the Laco Aachen before buying. Here are some of the flaws noted in the original post.
1) Dial is deep gray - not black: perhaps this is an issue with the screen or lighting from Laco when they photographed the watch but a quick google images search reveals that the dial is more of the deep gray which - based on some other Nav Bs from Stowa and Steinhart - is typical of this period watch reproduction.
2) Lume is green - the Laco site states clearly that they Use C3 Superluminova a quick google search for "c3 superluminova color in light" reveals this fact including a thread on this forum so shouldn't be much of a surprise .
3) Mov't is a Miyota 812A. - Again a quick google search for Laco Aachen movement reveals several reviews that expressly state that the rebranded Laco 21 is a Miyota. This is common practice by watch companies (Just look at the swatch group). 
4) Crown off center - In the pics on the Laco site (granted they are oblique angle shots) does not look like crown is centered. Although I don't own this watch, I have numerous watches where the crown is offset toward the case back just a mm or so. This allows a fingernail to get under to pull out crown. With the style of crown on the Laco Aachen, I would think that's good because it doesn't have the typical pilot onion crown that makes it easily to grasp. 
5) Case back is polished. Well another bing search of images for the watch show that pretty plainly.
6) Scratches - admittedly, Laco may have used a softer SS - I don't know - but that is partly a function of the wearer.

It sucks when something we've been hankering for doesn't live up to our expectations. I know I have had that experience with more than one watch, bike, car, etc. 

But a little more digging may have uncovered the issues the OP laments before buying the watch. That's probably the best take-home from the review.


----------



## Bubbalouie

This thread is three months old, but I felt the need to let the OP know that his Laco is still under warranty. If he would contact the seller, I'm sure they will replace it with a known good one.

No sure why this was never thought of before.


----------



## Popeye47

I have a brand new one in the box; never worn. After reading all this I will definitely check it out carefully. A far as the Miyota 9015, I've had it in other pieces and yes it's a bit noisy, but nevertheless a workhorse and accurate.


----------



## EAT 2824

GetLittUp said:


> I have had my Laco Aachen for about a year. I don't think prospective buyers should be turned off by this review, as I've read plenty of reviews of people who are very happy with their Aachen. I'm one of those, its a great watch at a great price. My crown is perfectly centered and parallel with the case, the flat black dial goes well with the vintage flieger style this watch is created after, and the color of the markings on the dial is a product of the lume used on it. C3 Superluminova has that color. If you wanted white indices in the daytime but with a weaker lume, you'd use C1 superluminova. Again, I feel like the lume color goes well with the styling of the watch, and it is easily visible in the middle of the night.
> 
> The strap sucks, agreed, but I just don't really like big bulky flieger straps. I put mine on a different strap long ago. After one year, my watch only has one scratch on the bezel. The sapphire crystal is (obviously) scratch free. My watch rotor is not completely silent, but I would never describe it as "loud" or annoying by any stretch. The only time I might be able to hear it is in a perfectly silent room, and even then its barely audible. A noisy rotor is a known characteristic of the Miyota 8215, and also the 9015, but I would never describe it as detrimental to my enjoyment of the watch. In fact, I would say its quieter than many of my other watches, including my Seiko Sarb's. Its easily on the same level as a my ETA's. Now the Orient Curator, THAT is a loud rotor. Regarding the case shaking... absolutely not. I've never felt this watch (or any watch) vibrate or "shake" due to just the tiny little rotor winding around.
> 
> I feel bad that the Op got a bad piece. I'm not there to hear the rotor noise to determine if its out of the ordinary, of course, but that crown does look improperly aligned with the case and is cause enough on its own to send the watch back for a replacement. If a replacement watch is still an option, I highly advise the Op to contact the seller and get this done. I'm sure your girlfriend doesn't want to have wasted her money on a gift you aren't happy with. You should never accept a watch that has clear issues. This was obviously either missed by QC, or damaged some way in transit or while in the possession of the seller.
> 
> Again, this isn't a shot against the Op, just a counter argument should anyone be reading this thread in the future trying to decide on whether or not to buy a Laco. Its a great watch at a great price, from a historically rich company in a classic design.


Good post! Thanks for sharing your thoughts : )


----------



## Popeye47

I've had other Miyota movement watches and yes they are a little louder than most, but they are very accurate and reliable. I also own a Laco Aachen and its a beautiful execution of that pilot style watch froma company with a rich tradition.


----------



## Anxietyprone

The OPs comments are correct. However, it is a great entry level watch for someone wanting to own a type B dial. The Aristo for example which sells for about the same price and has a Swiss movement and also has a movement case made of plastic and a flat crystal made of mineral. I think at this price point, the expectations should reflect the price point. 
Cheers


----------



## Relojes

One of the most irritating things I see across the net (sorry for taking your post as an example Anxietyprone, don't mean to make you more... anxious) is that some people confuse defects with low price.

We all know the specs on this watch are not the same as in watches from even the same brand which cost more. The QUALITY of execution of those specs should be at least the same (Laco as any other manufacturer wants to capture you and move you "up") as their higher price offerings.

I'm just starting to to look at Laco, but based on its history I expect a lot more than something coming from them than from a microbrand.

*spec*tations =! defects



Anxietyprone said:


> ... I think at this price point, the expectations should reflect the price point.
> Cheers


----------



## jimf

I have an Augsburg with the Miyota movement and it seems very well made. Maybe not as quiet as the Valjoux, ETA and other movements I have on other watches, but not so you would notice. I think it is a very good looking and good feeling watch, particular at this price point.


----------



## Maddog1970

My Augsberg is a great watch....it's what got me into Laco....is it as nice as my Friedrichshafen, heck no, but then it was a lot cheaper!

i would recommend Laco across the board, from the entry level all the way up the food chain....great watches!


----------



## HotDiggity

My Laco Aachen has been nothing short of fantastic. I've heard many people complain about the 9015's "noisy" rotor. Is it louder than comparable movements? Perhaps. But "noisy"? Hardly. My opinion only, of course. Regarding the other issues, there's bound to be one that slips through QC every now and then; I wouldn't throw out the bushel due to one bad apple.


----------



## Plissken

Thanks for sharing your experiences with this watch but I find your tone was inappropriate for this forum. As has been stated by another member, if you had really been that bothered about the appearance of the watch in details, you could have easily have discovered most of these 'issues' in advance by spending another 10 minutes on the internet. You are rather vague in your description about the shaking case. It is not clear if the watch feels like it is shaking on the wrist because of the noisy rotor or if it is the case itself which is loose in some way. If something is loose, what exactly? I think most Lacos have shiny case backs. I don't personally like it either but if I was to buy a Laco, I'd have known about it in advance from the images on their web site and just accept it as part of the design. Having a crown centred in the centre of the case in the vertical plane is rather a luxury IMO. I am not bragging but I have a gold Breitling Montbrillant chrono and it uses a modified ETA movement and the crown is very low in the case profile, not centred with the 2 chrono pushers. This is far from ideal in terms of perfect design but again is just tough luck for having a watch with that particular movement, and isn't really that big a deal or something to complain about IMO and soon forgotten about. Most 'matt black' dials have a shade of grey about them and will never look as black as gloss black. I wouldn't mark them down on this. To mark a tool watch down on having green lume is unfair. It actually glows more brightly than white lume and is more fit for purpose. Some people actually prefer it. You don't mention how long you are charging the lume for...that is an important detail and will greatly affect how long it lasts. Depending on your wrist, you may find that no watch strap will fit perfectly. That's life unfortunately. In any case, most people tend to buy their own straps for watches they own which really make a huge difference to the look and feel on the wrist. Straps need a period of time to wear in in any case.


----------



## franksf

watch is very fine for the price point....and it give you a taste of what a Laco can be if you add all the bells and whistles (and $$)...I used to own a top of the line Laco and now owns this exact same watch and I am enjoying it for what it is....Quality wise, it does not match my nomos, sinn or IWC but it does not look out of place in my watch box...i can tell you that...


----------



## StufflerMike

Thanks for sharing your thought with us.


----------



## CM HUNTER

Ever see a Rolex with a flaw? I have. It happens with every brand. This is the first post I've seen complaints about a Laco entry level pilot in the over 5 years I've been here. Out of the countless satisfied posts about these watches, I chalk up one bad example to unfortunate and nothing else. Certainly doesn't warrant a "just don't" opinion.


----------



## Maddog1970

The Augsburg and Aachen are the entry level for Laco.....they are great watches....my Bern is an entry level Laco Chrono...would I compare it to a Kiel? Um, no!...is it a great watch? Oh yeah!


----------



## ThatChadguy

A solid watch for the price point. I'll agree with some of the OP's points, such as the "noisy" rotor- even though I only hear it when I make a sudden movement. But to suggest someone stay away is bad advice.


----------



## Apatride

I am very happy with mine. I do agree that the rotor is on the noisy side. I like the feel and looks of the strap, the thickness adds to the charm of the watch... but makes it inconvenient to type with my wrists on the desk, this watch is the only one in my +15 watches collection forcing me to move the keyboard closer to the edge of the desk. I bought it about 2 years ago and it got its fair share of wrist time but outside of the wearing of the strap (due to rubbing on the desk), there is no scratch or any kind of damage on it.


----------



## MisterV

This (especially the scratches and overall look) got me worried somewhat, especially the comments about the 'dull' look of the dial and indices. I wanted to get this for my very good friend for his 30th (can't get a Stowa or anything over 500 at the moment). Should I still?.. 

The point would be to a) a flieger, b) with history (so basically I'm limited to a couple manufacturers).


----------



## twintop

I wouldn't worry MisterV, I bought a Valencia (Navy watch, but has the same case as the type A or B dial fliegers) for my father and he absolutely loves it.
It is a great value for money watch.


----------



## JSI

Maddog1970 said:


> The Augsburg and Aachen are the entry level for Laco.....they are great watches....my Bern is an entry level Laco Chrono...would I compare it to a Kiel? Um, no!...is it a great watch? Oh yeah!


Agreed, if the OP had a Kiel he would complain that the rotor spins too fast and makes the watch wobble on his wrist so we all shouldn't buy Laco's.

(A well known trait of the 7750)


----------



## Gerrard8

I am afraid you will also be bothered by the dull look of some others which cost more. These watches are just designed to be like that, and if there is a bit lack of attention to details, things will be quite sour. 
I bought a stowa, had to flip it due to really poor case cutting, lack of attention to detail on the dial, and not centered date window.

Then I am settled with Muhle Galshutte terrasport II, just a few bucks more, but it thrashed stowa (I know some fanboys are just around).
No experience with Laco though.

As for history, if the brands just bought or even fabricated history, it only means negative. In stead, the small brand should make their own history.



MisterV said:


> This (especially the scratches and overall look) got me worried somewhat, especially the comments about the 'dull' look of the dial and indices. I wanted to get this for my very good friend for his 30th (can't get a Stowa or anything over 500 at the moment). Should I still?..
> 
> The point would be to a) a flieger, b) with history (so basically I'm limited to a couple manufacturers).


----------



## oceanfan

I have very little sympathy for the OP..watch worn for 4 weeks??.. But it is good to point these things out and could be a QC issue. The polish back is probabaly so it doesn't feel rough on the wrist, still all that is known before purchase..This could have been returned for a replacement or different model but after four weeks #livewithit. $300 is a great price for an automatic watch, imo. Me loves my Lacos ..more arriving soon.

R.


----------



## drbojangles

Who doesn't love hearing their movement ticking and their rotor spinning?


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

not bad for the price.


----------



## Aonarch

Mine is my favorite watch in my collection. Beating out a Sub and DJ. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeymarr84

I've had my Aachen for over a year now and have had no issues with it.

Good quality build, decent movement and historical provenance for a very reasonable price.


----------



## Collectionist

For those who know...


----------



## Collectionist




----------



## USER876

I just received a Laco Augsburg and am very impressed with the watch. The only thing I can pick on is the strap that came with it (bought it on the forum) is the XL model. While the length of the strap isn't an issue the hole placement is and even in the last hole it's too big for my 6.8" wrist.

- I like the color of the numerals
- The rotor on mine isn't loud at all, didn't even notice it until I read this post and put it up to my ear once I shook the watch
- The crown on mine also isn't centered, it's more towards the bottom of the case. I am thinking this is normal for this watch and it doesn't bother me
- The only other thing I can pick on is that the AR isn't that effective.


----------



## Horologic

Collectionist said:


> For those who know...


Now that's funny. Good movie too.


----------

